# Lost paddle in clear creek black rock



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

The Wife lost her paddle in Black Rock rapid. 
Red Werner Power House Last seen in the eddy right after the under cut rock on the left. It got sucked under that rock going upstream. We tried to probe it with some large branches and it is a pretty deep hole. Hope it flushed and a good person finds it. Call Laura 970. 218890nine




Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

*;?*

Whaaa!!


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

*FOUND!!!*

The Wife found her own paddle on a redemption run on BR. She is a keeper.
It made it down to the run out after BR rapid on the rocky right side. Must of come out during the flow bump.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Woot!

As a little note from that incident that I thought was worth sharing:
The undercut at BR goes really, really, really deep. Probably all the way to Hades. It is a f'd up place and I implore on you all to stay far, far away from it.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

DanOrion said:


> Woot!
> 
> As a little note from that incident that I thought was worth sharing:
> The undercut at BR goes really, really, really deep. Probably all the way to Hades. It is a f'd up place and I implore on you all to stay far, far away from it.


Is the regular line through there to ride the top of the lateral wave that pushes you left (kind of hugging the rock on the right)? It's what looked best to me but I had some funky water flip me there the only time I've ran it, it didn't put me anywhere near the undercut though. I had a buddy who kind of melted through the middle who seemed to do fine but was obviously closer to being pushed left.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm just a low-water BR hack, but I like to start left, drive at the rock on the right and ride the lateral wave with right boat angle.


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

DanOrion said:


> Woot!
> 
> As a little note from that incident that I thought was worth sharing:
> The undercut at BR goes really, really, really deep. Probably all the way to Hades. It is a f'd up place and I implore on you all to stay far, far away from it.


When we went back to probe for the paddle I was able stick a 15 foot tree under the rock. It goes back pretty deep and there is a bunch of wood under there.


----------

